# Can u turn a h0 into a housewife?



## Chappelle (May 19, 2013)

The answer has been unknown for ages. Do old habits die hard?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Is this a navel contemplating issue or is there a point to your question?


----------



## Chappelle (May 19, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> Is this a navel contemplating issue or is there a point to your question?


Just wondering if anyone's married a woman with a past and successfully kept her faithful.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Sometimes people change but NEVER when want them to. Plus change is from within meaning you're not the one invoking their change. Maybe they want to be better for you but it's them making the choice. 

Have ho's or man ho's changed and become good partners? Sure; people grow up. Should you expect it or think it's likely? No. Time is all that will tell if someone has changed or not.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

I dunno, it seems that referring to someone as a "ho" is disrespectful at first blush - leads to something akin to a self-fulfilling prophesy


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Chappelle said:


> Just wondering if anyone's married a woman with a past and successfully kept her faithful.


Yes and no. My wife had a past (it's a subjective term though and I had a past too); she was a party girl; had a habit of picking jackasses who treated her bad; hung with a worthless crown a lot, etc. But no I'm not the one who kept her faithful or made her change. She was living an empty, unfulfilling, guilt ridden, life and wanted to change so she did.

To be fair I was rough around the edges and could be a jerk otherwise she'd have chewed me up. After seven years of dating, her history and mine was long passed (no way would I have committed to marriage too soon). We have been and are happily married 17 years.

Don't get me wrong, certain history would have been show stoppers.

*EDIT: we all bring baggage to these questions and my wife has clouded my judgement because she did infact change. I don't know how many men and women actually change? I have a feeling she's the exception and not the rule. I do think it's risky to expect.*


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Chappelle said:


> The answer has been unknown for ages. Do old habits die hard?


Well, if you can there will be a smile on your face for many many years. _IF_ you see what I mean.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chappelle said:


> The answer has been unknown for ages. Do old habits die hard?


What answer has been unknown for ages? :scratchhead:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Mary Magdellene changed. Of course when the Lord looks at you with those piercing eyes, people are subject to change.


----------



## Rollin (May 18, 2013)

No "YOU" can't, though they can change themselves.


----------



## imsohurt (May 13, 2013)

Its a character thing really...the odds are way stacked against you....if the past was bad...like banging the whole football team....some issues are deep rooted....and without serious help that is documented.....its unlikely....for example...lets say your woman was in the sex trade/porn for 10 years...there is some scaring there....you cant just watch 4 episodes of oprah and get over that....now if she did 5 years of faithful counceling....found Jesus...you might have a better chance.....and maybe shed remember a couple of old tricks....

There are bad girls who want to play with what its like to be good...and good girls that want to play bad....just find someone who is real...and doesn't want to play....


----------



## barcafan (Jul 25, 2012)

You cannot turn a ho into a housewife.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

No you can't.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I have a friend who tried many years ago. He married a stunning beauty, with an extensive hard partying past. It ended in in divorce 2 or 3 years later when she was running around. 

That sample size is to small to make general statements though and I had the same outcome only it took me many more years to find out.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope. She'll be trickin at the house while you are workin. But if the real question is can a cheater ever be faithful? It depends on the context in which the relationship began. If it started as sneaky, it's gonna end as sneaky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pomlover (May 15, 2013)

Aghhh well I was in a sorority and many of u kno how well my marriage turned out soooo idk...


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought so for 33 years, but I was wrong.:scratchhead: just found out (dd 27/11/12) she cheated on me for two years back about 25 years ago and then for a year in 2011-12. But the way I figure it, if she can go another 25 years years without cheating I'll probably be dead by then and she might be too old and ugly by then to get anyone anyway, but I doubt it.


----------



## barcafan (Jul 25, 2012)

tell us more pomlover....about your sorority days...not your affair hehe


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

For what it's worth, my ex was very promiscuous from age 14 up. So I shouldn't have been surprised to find her a serial betrayer.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Calibre12 said:


> Nope. She'll be trickin at the house while you are workin. But if the real question is can a cheater ever be faithful? It depends on the context in which the relationship began. If it started as sneaky, it's gonna end as sneaky.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He didn't ask about a serial cheater or a prostitute. Those are both show stopper red flags. He asked about a h0 which maybe he needs to clarify what that means to him. I took it as a woman who's partied and slept around some. Not a prostitute or two timer.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

no


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

> Can u turn a h0 into a housewife?


Nobody has that kind of power over anyone. You can't do the opposite either.

We can change ourselves if we want it enough. That's all.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

In my single days i got around a lot. I didn't two time etc just never agreed to exclusive relationships. I honestly don't know how many women i was with. I tried to count it once but then I'd lose track and couldn't remember if i already counted one... One night i took a girl out to dinner and after our night went back to the restaurant and took the hostess out. Most of the time I'd meet a girl and wind up at her place or mine a few hours later. I'd never go back to living like that. It was a depressing lonely way to live. When i started dating seriously i cut the other women out. Cheating has never been an option. I had a friend who's wife was his only. He told me he was jealous of my past. I told him his was better. He'll never understand but its the truth.

No one changed me. In a lot of ways i never changed. What changed is my understanding of what i wanted. No one else could have done that for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

I have heard of women that did half the town while growing up.

They only did half because they were not bi.

Then got married and did not cheat. Their past experience showed they like sex. A lot. So makes sense they did not cheat when married.

Difference between sleeping around a lot and cheating when dating. Those that cheated on a BF when single. Seem to always cheat after when the were married.

Those of the later group showed that they to liked sex a lot. Their past behavior showed that they cheated before marriage.

Past behavior was a good indication that they would not be faithful.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Chappelle said:


> The answer has been unknown for ages. Do old habits die hard?


You should not try to change people. The marriage ceremony is not when people should start. So whatever a person past may be, if they are now a ho then you should go. Pick someone who has already made the change in their lives. You do not go to the store and pick rotten fruit. Why would one not choose the best person to spend the rest of teir lives with? Why a fixer upper with a bad foundation and leaks and has been through a flood?

As for doing the whole town ... What man would want a woman who did the whole town? These threads crack me up. So many people want to defend a person who bangs everything that moves and then contend they are better suited to live in a happy marriage. Delusional.

And again folks cheating or not cheating is a very low test for a good marriage. Raise the bar a tad huh? A person who bangs the whole town likes sex? I challenge that. They have little value for it at all.

I really do not want to be the guy that every sleezeball in town tells what great blow jobs they used to get from my wife and how she would get stinking drunk and do a gang bang on Tuesday and whether she will be showing up next Tuesday or they should just stop by.

Now realize he said h0. So if you start arguing for party girls which is already on thin ice then realize you are calling party girls h0s ... not me.
And if your party girl SO cheated on you do not even bother defending them.

Also you just might have a madonna Wh0re complex if you think woman are either vrigins or h0s. That is messed up thinking. It is also insulting to women. This infers that women with self respect and respect for sex in an LTR somehow are not great sexual partners. I say they are the best.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Chappelle said:


> The answer has been unknown for ages. Do old habits die hard?


I read on Roissy's blog about a study on how you can statistically predict a woman's fidelity by the amount of sexual partners she had. Basically, the more promiscuous the woman, the less likely she will stay loyal. 

So you can try to turn a ho into a housewife... if you are stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chappelle (May 19, 2013)

"I thought you'd change, but now I know
Can't turn a hoe into a house wife baby"
-2PAC


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I turned a house wife into a ho...so I got that going for me.....

So guys,

BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR!!!!!!!!!


On a serious note, people can change and if a hoe wants to be a housewife,then why not?

But if the ho does not want to be a house wife and one tries to make the hoe a house wife then they will not succeed.


----------



## barcafan (Jul 25, 2012)

Chappelle said:


> "I thought you'd change, but now I know
> Can't turn a hoe into a house wife baby"
> -2PAC


and there you go....

Funny this is what came to mind when I read the title first


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I believe people naturally change over time either better or worse, but let me know if you come up with that formula.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> As for doing the whole town ... What man would want a woman who did the whole town?



Most men do not.

Most men do not live in small towns where everyone knows who dated who since Jr High.

Most men windup dating people outside of their social circle.

So as you can see most men will never know if the girl they chose to marry did more men then a porn star.

But that is not the point. The question that was posted was that Having a strong sexual thirst/track history for putting out would be an indicator that they would cheat.

The answer is NO. Liking sex a lot, and having lots of sex does not mean that a woman will cheat.

However where past behavior of a woman that cheated on her boy friends will most likely cheat on her husband.

You need to be able to understand the difference.


----------

